# Possible Business Opportunity



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi Javaman,

This sound great in principle -- putting together a company on the fly to bid on this contract. As you might guess, there are already well-established outfits that have competed in this arena and held this contract before. The one I'm thinking of in particular has all the necessary equipment and experienced personnel at hand, and knows the river and Park operations rather intimately. 

I absolutely am not trying to discourage you or anyone else from putting together a bid package. But you should know that the competition will be pretty stiff. They will be able to demonstrate a tremendous amount of Grand Canyon river knowledge and experience in this kind of support operations (such as research, science, and even movie trips), which surely will be part of the evaluative criteria. 

So if you do it, put together your team and your response to the request with that in mind.

FWIW.

Rich Phillips


----------



## JAVAMAN0400 (Jul 12, 2008)

Thanks for the reply, 

I was hoping to find a reputable company already in the business that might want to partner up. If they are not in the government bidding process that is where I can help. There is no way I could could put a team together from scratch. I know it is a long shot , but hey got to throw it out there.


----------

